# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  How close can I build a concrete pool to the neighbour's boundary fence

## centipede

We don't get along with the neighbour  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):    so how close can I build to the fence without having to ask their permission? I live in Melbourne,  Thank you.

----------


## OBBob

Probably best to ring the council and just inquire with building services. Presumably that section of fence will need to be suitable to be called a pool fence and each council within Melbourne may have their own specific requirements.

----------


## pharmaboy2

One meter in NSW, search your local councils building site - there will be guidelines etc

----------


## r3nov8or

> Probably best to ring the council and just inquire with building services. Presumably that section of fence will need to be suitable to be called a pool fence and each council within Melbourne may have their own specific requirements.

  In terms of boundary fences as pool barriers, it is only 'your' side of the fence that needs to comply with non climable zone (NCZ) rules. The neighbour's side of the fence is not assessed.

----------


## phild01

> In terms of boundary fences as pool barriers, it is only 'your' side of the fence that needs to comply with non climable zone (NCZ) rules. The neighbour's side of the fence is not assessed.

  Not sure I get this, a boundary fence is an acceptable pool fence even if the neighbour's kids can climb their side!

----------


## r3nov8or

> Not sure I get this, a boundary fence is an acceptable pool fence even if the neighbour's kids can climb their side!

  Yes, as long as it's a big fall on your side! The 'logic' is that the pool owner has no way of controlling a neighbour's property.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Pool fence laws keep changing all the time, I've noticed.

----------


## Marc

You can always put a bit of razor wire curling above the fence ...  :Smilie: 
As far as how close, you can build a pool all the way to the boundary providing you get approval.
if "approval" means talking to the neighbour, I don't know. You can always get the builder to talk to them if required.

----------


## GeoffW1

Bear in mind the Council itself will ask your neighbour if they have any objections. That's where the trouble may start, over noise, privacy etc. So if the neighbour demands the pool be, say, 2 metres away, the Council just may agree. Brace, brace. 
But good luck

----------


## joynz

Structurally, I believe you may have issues if building too close to the fence could undermine the neighbour's building.  I think you have to take the 'angle of repose' into consideration if so. 
Ask your council.  Also the pool company may be able to give you some general advice.

----------


## centipede

Thanks for all the replies.  The council allows us to build right to the fence line but unfortunately we have a neighbour from hell.  We have decided to move the pool 1.6m from the boundary fence.  We could have disputed this but it takes months and the renovations had to proceed without delay.

----------


## joynz

Out of interest, did Council recommend the 1.6m or was it just a random number?  
 Also, what grounds do you think the neighbour would have objected?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

When out neighbour (The one we get along with just fine, not the other one) put his pool in we looked at using the boundary fence as pool fence. 
At the time the laws said it was too low, the rails are on our side, plus a number of other things.
The rules said he had to put his pool fence the distance of a 1200mm arc from the top of the non compliant fence. 
He built the pump shed against the fence so we had to sheet the inside of our fence so kids can't climb the fence and on to the pump shed.     
I'm pretty sure the rules have changed at least once since then. (About 3 years ago)  :Unsure:

----------


## r3nov8or

Yep, I reckon the distances and non-climbable zones you have described have changed in the latest AS. I'll try to remember to scan and post it for those interested.

----------

